# Soft Pack of Cigarettes



## whosaprettygirl (Mar 3, 2011)

I am working on a play right now that takes place in the 1980's and I need to create vintage soft cigarette packs. I made a design on my computer of what the pack looked like in the 80's, but I cannot find a realistic material to print it on. Paper is too flimsy, but card stock looks like a printed label on card stock. The photo paper I tried was too shiny and it was terrible to fold even by scoring it. I also need a silver material for the top, foil was too shiny. Any ideas?


----------



## erosing (Mar 3, 2011)

Simple answer:
Buy a soft pack of Marlboro Reds, and scuff up the facing and labels to make it look softer and more like they did back then, repeat until you get that yellow falling apart tint without going all the way through the pack.

That or a pack of Lucky Strikes with a little roughing would do, same with Camel Wides (though I don't know if they come in a soft pack and it would take a little more work to get the right look. 

Harder (may not work) answer:
Buy a soft pack and flip it inside out then try to print (or paint?) your design on it.

Alternatively, if neither of those works, what about a metal/leather bound cigarette case?

Also how close is the audience?


----------



## wolf825 (Mar 3, 2011)

whosaprettygirl said:


> I am working on a play right now that takes place in the 1980's and I need to create vintage soft cigarette packs. I made a design on my computer of what the pack looked like in the 80's, but I cannot find a realistic material to print it on. Paper is too flimsy, but card stock looks like a printed label on card stock. The photo paper I tried was too shiny and it was terrible to fold even by scoring it. I also need a silver material for the top, foil was too shiny. Any ideas?


 

If one piece of paper is too flimsy, try using a glue stick and double up the paper after you have printed. Otherwise--try a linen or parchment type of paper as those are often sturdier (like Resume paper) or try a combo of parchment/linen or paper. Experiment--that is the fun of theater...I once had to reproduce a GIMBELS shopping bag for a tour appropriate to the 1930's...spent many hours researching the old text style and experimenting with getting the look to be as close as possible and modifying what was available... 

As for foil--candy bar wrappers...try Kit Kat bars (they have the paper lined foil which would be appropriate)...or go to the store and check out a few types of candy and pay attention to what its wrapped in..specialty candy or gourmet candy would be your best place to look. If its too shiny--remember you can dull it down by rubbing a plain white candle on it, or a china marker or a white crayon may also work.. You can also check out wrapping paper at a gift or craft store--they have foil wrapping paper there too. 

Theater prop making is about safety, creation & creativity, functionality, impression, innovation, improvisation and what you can get the audience to believe--its not necessarily about replicating authenticity to a tee.  

-w


----------



## erichart (Mar 3, 2011)

Everything Wolf said is exactly how I would approach it. I would add that going to a stationary store, or even a craft store like Michael's, would be a big help. You can peruse all the different papers and foils to find things to try. 
Also, is this the type of soft cigarette pack that had a sleeve of cellophane around it? I didn't start smoking until the 90s, so I'm not sure when that came about. But if you wrapped it in cellophane, it could help it look less 'fake'.


----------



## BrianWolfe (Mar 3, 2011)

We made these for Cats. They had to be three times lifesize and fireproof:



You just have to shop the paper until you find one that has the weight you want and as said before the acetate helps.


----------



## whosaprettygirl (Mar 3, 2011)

The audience is seven feet from the apron and a large portion of the acting happens far downstage. Yes the pack is covered in cellophane. That pack of Kools is exactly what I am making, but a normal size. Thank you!


----------



## BrianWolfe (Mar 3, 2011)

I have the digital files for printing if you want them. The hard part is finding the exact right paper to print on. I use a lightweight photo inkjet paper. The silver foil top was just spray painted.


----------



## mstaylor (Mar 3, 2011)

Since you are going actual size, why not just print on light stock and overlay a real pack and replace the cellophane.


----------



## whosaprettygirl (Mar 3, 2011)

I actually already have the image made, but thank you so much!

I can't overlay a pack because they are soft packs not boxes and even if I take off the lid it still won't crush the same way a soft pack does. Soft packs today, as far as I know do not come with cellophane on them and would not really add much structure to the pack.


----------



## mstaylor (Mar 3, 2011)

Soft pack or hard pack makes no difference to overlaying. Any pack comes sealed in cellophane, required by law. With the pack full, slide the cellophane off wrap the new label using the cigarettes to keep the shape. Then you can take the cigarettes out, put in whatever you are using for the show and slide the cellophane back on.


----------

